# Wow, instant shop !



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope this works ! 
.

.








.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1691389637799307


----------



## ConnieReed (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow! That is really incredible! It looks like you tried to post a photo, and it didn't work ( got an [x] ) but the link worked.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

That's really cool but at $25k I'll pass.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

That is amazing Joe. Would even be a great idea for storage sheds.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Amazing, I wonder if it would be strong enough to be moved around if needed.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ditto what Connie said


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it would work great as stated, in areas where aid was required. If the price is $25K or even close a shed would cost a fraction of that to construct with traditional methods.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, yes a shed would be cheaper, but we are looking at CONCRETE here ! The use for emergency buildings is fantastic ! AND build a damned shed fit for human emergency habitation or a hospital ward ? Without a foundation and the heat properties ? This is marvelous ! A mash unit in 30 minutes ! Shelters for immigrants from war zones !


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Great idea but I would think keep a spare blower around if that died you'd have a real mess on your hands me thinks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Great idea but I would think keep a spare blower around if that died you d have a real mess on your hands me thinks.
> 
> - htl


Indeed, my luck both would be to have two brand new ones and both die. LOL


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is the original article and video
http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/i-didnt-know-that/idkt-concrete-canvas-building

One other thing, notice the floor is very wrinkled, there would be no way to fix that and you'd have to build a new floor on top of it.


----------

